# Who made this old thrower



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just looking at Craigslist and saw this.. Anyone know about it? Called a Polar Bear. I see a 26" path and 6hp engine. Looks pretty clean. I lightend up the logo pic so you can see it. 

Nice big snow blower


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm thinking AMF, that may even be their logo top and center on the bucket.
http://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowvintage.html#amf

Pete


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Agree with Pete, I've seen them advertised as made by AMF


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

My buddy has one of those machines which has lovingly been nicknamed the circumcisor.


----------



## Doublee2005 (Nov 23, 2014)

later model
became Jacobson


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

How old is this circumcisor? I lightened up the pic for a better look-see. 26 
path 6 hp.


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Are they any good or just walk on? I see one control. must be the snippit controller.


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Doublee2005 said:


> later model
> became Jacobson



that looks like a good old story.. Is it worth ???? I see the box is half gone ..No wonder.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The original "Drift Breaker".
I I thought AMF was bought up by Noma. Then Murray perhaps bought Noma?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm not sure about that machine but my buddies has the drive/auger belt engagement lever located near the chute. The lever in the operator position on the handlebars worked like a car clutch pedal. It disengaged the friction disk from the drive wheel stopping the machine and allows for shifting speed positions. 

A neat relic, not a great design. Particularly Dangerous.


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Reminds me of a Stephen King movie.


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Spectrum said:


> I'm thinking AMF, that may even be their logo top and center on the bucket.
> The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase
> 
> Pete


I see you are from Southern Maine Spectrum. I was born in Kittery. I am so green on sno-throwers. I never heard of a lot of these machines...like Gravely..I wouldn't buy that just cause of the name.

Anywho, what year is this thrower?


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Spectrum said:


> I'm thinking AMF, that may even be their logo top and center on the bucket.
> The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase
> 
> Pete


What an awesome site. I never seen any of these. I must be stuck in the northwest. This Gravely looks like a Don Gartletts dragster model


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just talked to the owner. He laughed about the circumcisor name. It's original.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

dbert said:


> ". . . I thought AMF was bought up by Noma. Then Murray perhaps bought Noma? . . ."


And then Murray was recently bought be Briggs and Stratton . . . . where will it end ?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

greyno3 said:


> I see you are from Southern Maine Spectrum. I was born in Kittery. I am so green on sno-throwers. I never heard of a lot of these machines...like Gravely..I wouldn't buy that just cause of the name.
> 
> Anywho, what year is this thrower?


I'm about 25 miles north of Kittery.

That machine is circa 1970.

Pete


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

greyno3 said:


> Just looking at Craigslist and saw this.. Anyone know about it? Called a Polar Bear. I see a 26" path and 6hp engine. Looks pretty clean. I lightend up the logo pic so you can see it.
> 
> Nice big snow blower


=========================================

Have a look at the blue Lambert, on the Gilson site. --- John


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Just found this thread here http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...raftsman-polar-bears-coming-out-woodwork.html

dbert, yes AMF was eventually folded into Noma (I think in the '80's sometime) then Murray at some point and Murray into Briggs & stratton.

I have a 1978 Dynamark lawn tractor that was made by AMF, In searching for parts the other year I found the AMF part numbers in my parts list were crossed to Noma and Murray #s on websites still carrying some of them.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

AMF - *American Foundry and Manufacturing* is still around as a holding Company for Bowling Centers; but they did divest themselves of the Lawn and Garden business back in the 1980s, along with most every other kind of enterprise except Bowling.

I too have a Garden Tractor (a 1973) made by AMF back in 1973 under the name Dynamark (branded under Montgomery Ward!), and I still find parts for it under names like AMF, Dynamark, NOMA, Murray and *AYP* (American Yard Products) . . . . and there may be more !

When it's time to find parts, *you have to enjoy the hunt*, and have a high tolerance for frustration; but they're around. I recently got a brand new Mowing Deck for this mower and last year, new King Pins and Axle assemblies for the steering mechanism of my now "almost new" 44 year old mower. Now it's like an old friend. 

I'm sure people can do the same for an older SnowBlower . . . . if they're persistent.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Doublee2005 said:


> later model
> became Jacobson



I don't think Jacobson had anything to do with AMF. AMF, Noma and a couple of others were bought out by Murray based on my info. If fact if you look at things like the original auger housing and some of the 70's Craftsman's, you'll see the linage in them.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would grab it, it would be fun to restore.


----------

